# Weekly competition 2010-27



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' F2 U' F R2 F' R U2
*2. *U' F' U2 R U' R' U R
*3. *U' R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' F'
*4. *R U2 R U' F2 U2 R' F' U2
*5. *U2 R U' R' U2 F2 R U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F' L2 U2 R F D' R F L2 B2 R U R U2 F' D'
*2. *L' D' U' L2 U B' L' R D' U' R B2 U B2 D B' F' U
*3. *L' U' F2 L D' F R' B R2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 F' R U2 R'
*4. *F' U2 R F R B D2 U' F2 L D2 L' U F' D F' L' U2
*5. *B' R' U R2 D R2 U' L2 F' R D2 R2 D2 B F R2 F2 D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R D2 F2 D2 Uw U2 Rw B Fw D B2 Fw' F Rw F' L' Fw F L R' D Rw' D Uw B2 R D B2 Fw F Rw2 R Uw R' Fw R2 Fw' R Uw B2
*2. *Fw' F2 L' B' Uw Rw' F' D F2 U2 B2 D' Uw' F2 Rw2 U' Fw' L2 R' Uw2 U2 Fw L Fw L2 Uw B' L B2 Uw L D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' U2 F L' B Fw2
*3. *F2 Rw2 B2 L' R' D B' F L' Rw R' Uw' L' D' B Fw Rw' Fw' U' L' B' D2 Fw2 F' R Fw F Uw2 L' D L2 Fw F L2 Rw' B Rw' R2 D' R'
*4. *F' R' B' R U2 Fw D' Uw2 U' L Uw2 L' Fw2 Uw' B' R2 D' F D' L' B' D2 L2 R' Uw U R2 B Uw2 L2 B D Uw' U F' R' D2 Rw2 D2 Fw
*5. *B' Uw' B2 L2 D2 Uw' B Fw2 Uw B2 Rw R D Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw D2 Uw Rw' Fw R' Uw L B F' Uw B' F' L2 B Fw2 F2 L2 Rw' Uw U' R U' Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' Dw R2 B Fw L2 D2 Lw2 R' Fw' Uw' U2 Fw' Lw Dw Rw2 R2 Bw' D' Bw' F' Uw2 L2 Fw' R2 Uw' B' U Lw' R F2 Dw' Lw Dw' L' R' B' Rw B2 Uw L2 Uw2 Rw' Bw Dw2 R' Bw2 Lw D' Uw' B Fw' L2 Fw2 Lw Dw2 Lw' B2 Rw U
*2. *D' U2 Bw' F' L Lw Bw Fw2 D' L2 Lw2 Rw Uw Rw' R' B2 Rw Dw2 L2 Dw' L2 Lw' Rw' R B2 Bw' F' Dw2 Uw2 F' Uw' U Lw' Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw Fw' R Bw Lw' D' B Bw' Fw R2 Bw' D' Bw' U' B Fw U' Lw R' D Uw' R' Dw Lw'
*3. *Bw U B Fw2 Rw2 Uw Lw Uw Rw R' Bw R B Bw' F Dw U' B2 U L2 Bw Rw F2 U' B' D' U2 Rw Fw' D2 U L Lw2 Dw' Lw' R2 D Uw B Lw2 B2 Lw Fw' Dw2 L2 R B2 Fw' Dw2 L' Lw' Rw2 F' R' Bw' Uw Lw' R' Bw2 Dw2
*4. *B2 Fw2 Uw' L Fw2 R2 D2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' F R B Fw2 U' R2 Uw Rw' B2 Dw2 Bw' L Lw' R2 Bw' U L' Lw' B' Uw U' Bw2 Dw' L Fw Rw D' Bw2 Rw2 Dw' U2 B Bw' D' U B L2 B D' Bw L Fw Rw' Dw2 Uw' Fw2 U B2 Fw' Dw'
*5. *Rw' F Rw2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 R Fw2 R2 Dw' Lw2 Bw2 F2 Dw Bw Fw Lw Fw' D2 L' F2 D2 Uw U2 R B Bw D' L Bw F D2 Uw' U B2 Fw2 Uw' Lw Bw2 Fw' F' Lw Rw' Fw' Rw2 Bw F2 Uw Fw' Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw' U Rw Fw D2 L Bw' Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 L2 2L' 3F' F D' 2R' 2F2 L' U2 2L2 B' 2B F L' 3R 2R D 3U' 2L' 3U 2L' B 3U 3F' 2D U 3R2 2R2 R2 2U2 2F2 F 2U' 2L U2 3R 2B2 L2 2L2 2R' 3U 2B R 2F F U2 2F 3U2 3R' R' 2B2 L' 2F 3R2 F' L D2 2F F 2R2 F2 3R2 D2 U2 R D' 3U' 3R' R D 3U L 3F 2L' 3R2 2R D2 2L D2
*2. *2B' U 2B D 2F2 2R' R2 2U2 2B' F' L B D 2R2 B' 2F2 F2 3U2 R 2D 2U L' 2B 2L' 3R2 D 2D' 3F U' 3F2 3U' 3F 2D2 3F' L R2 3U2 B 2L' 3R 2R' 3U' 2F' 3R' B' 2L 2R2 R' D 2B 2F' F' R2 2F' D' 2R2 2B U' L' 2L' 3R' 2R 2B 3R2 2F' D' 3U2 R 3U U2 2R F 3R B2 3R R2 2D B' 2F F
*3. *2F' U 2F L2 2U' 2R2 U' R 2U2 U2 B2 3R' R 2D2 2F2 3R 2D' 2R D2 L' 2U' 2F2 L2 2L2 2F U' 2F' 2U 2F' 3U' R' 2B2 2F D' 3F R2 2B 2F' F' L 3U' 2F2 2L2 R B' 2F' 3U2 2B2 D' 3U' B 3F2 2U' 3R2 2U 2F2 U' L' B' 3U' 3F' 2F' 2L' F' D' 2D2 2U' U 3F2 3U U2 2F2 L' 2U L R D' 3U 2F' F2
*4. *2U2 2B2 2D' 2B' 2D2 F' D' L 2D' B' 2F2 2U 2B' 3F 3U' 2L 3F2 R B 2B 3F' 3R2 B' 3U' U' R 2U U2 2R' 2U F2 L' R2 2U 2R2 B2 D2 2D 3U2 L' 3F U R2 B2 L 2B2 2F' L2 2D' U' L2 R B2 D2 2D 3U 2U2 U2 2B2 2L' 2D2 B' 2R' 2B' 2D' 2B2 D B2 2D' F2 3R 2R' R' F2 3U2 2R 2B2 2L' 3R' U2
*5. *F2 2U' 2B' 3F' U' L 2R2 B2 2R' R D2 U2 2B 3F2 3R' 3F D2 2D2 L2 2R R2 U 2F L 3R' 2D' R 2U' L D2 F' 3U 3R' F 3R' F2 2D' B D' 3U' 3R R' 3U2 B' L2 R 2U 3F2 2R2 2U' U' R' D' 2L2 3F2 U2 2B D2 2D' 3U' B F 3U2 3R2 R2 3F 2U F2 2U' 2R2 U2 2L 3F2 2U2 2L' 3R' 3U F2 D2 U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D' R' B 2F2 3R' R' D U' 2L2 F U' 2B 3F' 3R' 3B D' 3R2 2R2 2F' 3L2 3B2 2U' 3F' 3D' 3F2 U' B 2L' 3R2 B 2F' R' 2U' R 3F F 3D 3L2 2B' 3R F 2D' F' L' R' 2F' 2U2 B2 3B2 3F2 R2 U' 2R U 2B' 3F 2F U 2R' 3D2 3L D' 2D 3D' 2U2 U 2B2 2F' L2 U 3L 2R R' 3U2 3L 3D2 3R' 3F 2D2 3F2 2R' 2D2 U 2L2 3L 2R R D2 2B 2F2 3R B2 2D' 2U F' 2L2 B2 2F 2U' B'
*2. *2U U' 2F2 3L' 3D R2 3U 3B2 3D2 U2 3B' 2L2 3F' 2F2 2R2 2B 2F 3D2 3U R' 3U' 3B' F' 3D 3L B 2F L 3B' L R2 3B2 3D' 3L2 D2 2F U 3L 3R 2D2 U B2 3U' 3B 3L' 3R2 2R2 R' F 3L' 2D2 3D' 2L' 3B 2R' 2D' 3D' L' 3R2 2F' F' 3D' 3F 2D 2U2 B' 3B2 2U' 2B 3R2 2R' U 2R2 2D 2B 2U2 2R2 3B' 2F' L2 2L 2D' 2F2 R 3D2 2U 2F' 3R 2B 2F2 2R2 B L' 3U 3R' 2B' 3F' 2D2 3U' U'
*3. *2L' B2 F' U2 2R' D 3B 3L' 2F2 2R' 2B' 2D2 3D' 2F 2L R' D B2 2B2 3B' 3F' 2F' D2 L D 3U' R' 3B2 2R2 2D 3L2 D' R' 3D B2 D' 2L 3R 3D2 U2 3B2 2R R' 3D2 3B2 2U' 2L D 3B F2 R2 D' 2D 3D L 3R2 2F' F' D2 B2 3L2 3R2 2B D 3R' 2R2 R2 B 2B2 R' 2B2 F' D U' 3F2 F' 3L2 R B2 3B2 2F' L R' U 3R' B2 F 2R' 2U2 U2 3L D 3F' 2U 3F' 3L B' 2B2 F2 R
*4. *2L2 3U2 U 3B' D2 2D2 3D2 2B2 L 3R 3D U 2F 2D2 B' D' 2D 3L 3B' 2R 3B 3F2 F 3R2 D 2U' B 2F 3L 2R 3D' 3B2 D 3D' 3U' L2 R' F 2R' 2F2 F' 3D2 2U2 3B2 F2 L 3D' L2 3B2 L2 3L' R U' B R2 3F' 2D2 3U 2L2 3B2 L' 3L' R' 2F 2D 3D' 3L2 R 2U2 L 2L2 R2 3F2 3L 2B' F' 2D L2 2R2 U2 2L 3R 2B2 2D B 2B' 2F D' L2 3L 3D2 2U2 L' 3U' B' 2B 3R' 2D' 2U2 3F'
*5. *R 3B' F2 2D2 F 3R 3F2 2L2 3L2 2B' 3B2 D' 2R2 2F2 3U' F' 2D' 3U2 B2 L' 2F' F 2L2 F2 2U' 2R 2U' B 3B2 2F' 3D' 2U2 3L D2 U' L2 3D' 3B2 L2 3R2 2D' U 2R2 3U B2 2B2 2U' B F L' 2L2 3R' D2 B 2B D2 U2 R D' 2F D 2F' 2R' 3F U' 3L 3R' R2 3D2 3F' U' 2L 2U B' 2D 2U2 2L2 2R R' 3D L' U 2R 2D 2B2 3F2 L' 2L2 3R' 3D' F 2L' 3L 2B' 2F2 L' R2 3B2 2U U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 F' R' F2 R F' R' U
*2. *U R F U' R F2 R U F'
*3. *F R2 U2 R' F2 R F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B F D2 L2 D2 R' U F L2 F U B F2 U2 L' F'
*2. *D' F' D2 U F' L' U L2 B D' F2 D' B' U F' L
*3. *R2 D B2 U2 F' L B' F R' B L' D R' B2 R' U' B U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B Fw2 D' B2 D2 Uw L' B Fw' L2 Rw B' L B Fw' D' L2 Uw Rw2 B F' R2 B R' Fw' D' U2 F' U L Uw2 R2 F U2 Rw' B' F' U2 F'
*2. *F L Uw' U L Fw R' U2 Fw' D Fw2 L Rw R2 U L' R D' F' D2 Fw2 Rw2 B F U' Fw' D L2 Rw' F2 Rw R' D' B L Uw2 B' Fw Rw' U
*3. *B' Uw' U F Uw' B2 D' R2 B' F' R2 D2 F' L R U' L' Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' R' B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F' D F2 R2 F2 R Uw F Rw R Uw L' Fw D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' Uw2 R2 Uw R' Bw' F2 Rw2 B Bw L' Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw F' Uw2 Lw' R2 Uw' Fw2 Dw Lw U' Lw F R' D Dw2 Rw F Dw' Rw B' U B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U' Rw2 Dw B2 Bw2 Fw' Rw2 U F2 R' Bw R' B2 Bw' Rw Uw' U' B2 Fw' L' Uw2
*2. *L B2 Uw U L' Rw' Uw2 U Rw' Dw2 U' Bw Uw' Bw2 L' D Lw2 B2 Rw' Fw' D' B' Rw Uw' U2 B2 Rw2 D2 B R' D F2 Dw Rw' D Rw' R D' B2 Bw F' D2 R Uw2 Rw' D2 Dw' F' U2 B' F' L2 D' Uw2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F2 L2 Uw'
*3. *Lw2 B2 D2 R B Lw2 R' Fw Uw2 B2 R2 Bw2 D2 F' D' Uw2 Fw L Rw2 D2 Dw2 B2 D' Uw2 B2 Fw R2 U Bw2 R Bw2 D Uw Rw' Bw' F' L Lw B' Bw' Fw Lw2 F' Lw' B Fw2 F R D2 Lw' D Bw' Fw' Uw' Fw' D B' U2 B2 F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 D' F' L2 D' R' F2 D B' L' B F2 D2 U L' F' U2
*2. *L' D' U2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 U B L' F D' L' U L R2
*3. *L' U B L2 R2 B2 U L' F D2 B2 R' U2 L' B' U' B L
*4. *L B2 R U2 L R D' U L F' R2 F' L D B2 L' R U
*5. *B F' D' R2 U' B2 R F' D B' F2 R2 F' L D' L' R' U2
*6. *R2 F' U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D' U F' U' L2 D F' D2 L' R
*7. *F L R U2 B R2 D F2 L2 U R B D B2 F L2 R B
*8. *F' U' R' B D' R2 F' L2 F' D2 B L2 U F R' U2 B2 F2
*9. *L' F2 R' B U2 L B L B L2 R D B' L F L' F' U2
*10. *R F L F D L2 R' D' F L2 F R2 F' U B2 U B
*11. *B2 D' F D2 F' L2 D F2 R F' D2 F' L F U2 R' D2
*12. *R2 B D U F2 D2 F' R2 D U' B' L F' D2 F' L' R U2
*13. *L2 F' U F2 R U2 B' L2 U' B2 F' D R' F' U' B2 U R'
*14. *L2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 B U' L' B2 F R' F' R' D' U' F2
*15. *U' R U B2 R2 F D' R2 U' F' R U B2 F' U' F' D2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F D' L U B F2 R2 B2 L' B2 U F U R2 B2 L' B' U2
*2. *D U2 L' B' D L2 R D' B F2 L D2 L2 R U' F D U
*3. *B F2 U F D F D2 F D2 B2 D2 U L' D2 U' R D' R U'
*4. *F2 L' B' U R D' R' U B' L' U' R B' D2 R' D L2 U2
*5. *F2 R D2 R' D' U2 F' D' B F U' B F2 D L2 U' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' F L' R2 B' L2 F' U B2 D2 F L2 R B2 R2 F U2 R2
*2. *U2 F' L' B U B F' L' D' U2 R' B R U2 B F U'
*3. *R' F' U L U R B' R' D B D' L' F' U' F' D2 R2 U'
*4. *L U' B U2 B U' R' B2 D2 B' R F D' F2 U' L2 D2
*5. *U' L B F2 L R F' L B' F' L2 R2 U L' B L R' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D B L' D R2 B U' B D' R' F' R' B2 D U L U
*2. *D L2 F L2 B' L2 D' L' B' F' L2 B U' R2 F D' F2 R'
*3. *L2 F R' B L' D2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 F U L B2 R2 B' U
*4. *B2 R2 F2 L F R2 U L' R' B2 U' R' U' R F D U
*5. *B R U' L' R2 U' L2 F' U' R F L' D2 R' B2 R U L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U R B2 D2 F' R' B F' L2 B D2 B R2 U B2 R2 B2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' F' U R' F2 U2 R2
*3. *D' F U F' D F2 R D' F2 R D2 L2 B' L F' U L2 U
*4. *U2 B2 F R2 D' Uw2 R Uw2 L2 Rw2 D2 B' Fw2 Rw' R2 D Fw' Uw2 U R B' L' D Uw Fw D B' R' B Fw2 D' Uw' Rw' F D2 B F Uw U2 Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U'
*3. *U2 L' D' B2 R' B L2 B2 R' B2 D B2 U L' D2 F L' U
*4. *F2 R' U Fw' Uw F' L2 Rw R' Uw' Rw2 B Fw L2 Rw' U' B L' Rw Uw' Rw2 U L B L2 R2 B2 L D2 U2 Fw' Uw L' B L2 D' L2 F Rw2 R
*5. *F D' Dw2 F D Dw Bw Dw Rw2 U B Bw' F Lw Rw2 Bw2 Rw R2 Bw2 L' Rw' R B' L Rw Bw Fw Lw' R D2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Rw Fw' F Dw U2 F' D' Dw Lw' Fw' Rw' R' Fw Dw' L B2 Fw Rw2 R2 Dw2 Uw Rw2 B Fw2 D2 Rw2 D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U' B' L U' L U B r u'
*2. *B' L' R' U R' L U' L' r' u'
*3. *L' U L U R U B L l r' b' u
*4. *L B' L' U B' L' B U' l r u
*5. *U' R B' L' R' B U L' B' l b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (0,1) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,5) (6,4) (0,2) (4,0) (-4,0) (-3,2) (-2,0) (0,5) (5,3) (4,0) (0,4) (5,5) (-1,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-1) (6,4) (6,0) (6,0) (3,2) (0,3) (6,0) (-5,4) (2,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (-1,0) (3,1) (-4,2) (0,3) (-3,1) (-3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-5,-3) (3,-3) (-1,3) (6,0) (3,0) (-2,0) (5,3) (6,3) (2,2) (0,4) (3,2) (0,4) (-1,0) (-4,3) (6,0) (0,3)
*4. *(-3,5) (-5,1) (-3,5) (6,3) (6,5) (6,1) (0,2) (6,3) (2,0) (6,0) (6,0) (2,0) (6,0) (2,0) (4,3) (0,2)
*5. *(0,0) (-3,-3) (4,5) (6,0) (-4,0) (4,0) (0,1) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,1) (0,2) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,2) (6,4) (-2,5) (0,2) (4,4)


----------



## aronpm (Jun 30, 2010)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/10 = -2 in 53:43:34
Comment: I could do faster, but I spent a lot of time on memo (about 35 minutes). Some silly errors, like 2 flipped edges, or 2 twisted corners. :/


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 30, 2010)

*2x2:* 4.86 5.38 5.49 5.59 6.82 => 5.49

*3x3:* 15.98 (19.80) 17.34 16.34 (14.80) => 16.55

*4x4:* (1:11.76) (1:29.18) 1:17.73 1:18.61 1:21.38 => 1:19.24

*5x5:* 2:54.97 (2:43.13) (3:11.21) 2:49.45 3:04.83 => 2:56.42

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 35.57 18.91 => 18.91

*3x3 OH:* (30.97) (35.69) 33.97 34.95 35.57 => 34.83

Comment: A good day for OH 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:55.32

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:50.96

*Magic:* 1.20 1.19 1.33 (DNF) (1.17) => 1.24

*Pyraminx:* (6.18) 11.35 (14.29) 8.40 13.99 => 11.24


----------



## Laura O (Jun 30, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 27.75, 27.94, 27.35, (25.59), (28.56) = 28.56
*4x4x4*: 1:45.88, 1:34.68, (2:10.98), (1:34.38), 1:42.70 = 1:41.09
*Pyraminx*: (11.75), (6.36), 8.58, 10.54, 10.14 = 9.75
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:43.48
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 5:55.53
*5x5x5*: (3:53.67), (3:08.07), 3:47.85, 3:35.24, 3:30.37 = 3:37.82
*Clock*: 8.91, (7.55), 8.41, (9.43), 8.78 = 8.70
*Magic*: 1.75, (1.66), 1.88, (3.50), 1.86 = 1.83
*Master Magic*: 3.94, 3.75, 4.86, 3.71, 3.66 = 3.80


----------



## Edmund (Jun 30, 2010)

2x2
3.79
4.51, 3.22, 5.59, 2.96, 3.62

2x2 bld
straight dnf's


----------



## PeterV (Jul 1, 2010)

2x2x2: (7.53), 5.91, 6.75, 5.93, (5.84) = *6.20 avg.*


----------



## Asianxpownage (Jul 1, 2010)

*3x3:* 1:08.72 (58:95.00) (1:15.05) 1:063.80 1:11.28 = 1:08.93

*2x2:* 32.12 (32.82) 23.93 23.41 (17.41) = 26.50

*Magic:* 2.10 (3.39) 2.29 2.21 (2.09) = 2.20 

Comment: PB magic AVG and single


----------



## alexbruso (Jul 1, 2010)

*2x2:* 9.81 8.03 9.96 (11.62) (4.75) = 9.23

*3x3:* (21.79) 23.52 (27.06) 26.00 24.93 = 24.81

*4x4:* 4:42.19 (2:57.40) 3:07.68 3:31.41 DNF = 3:47.09

*3x3 BLD:* DNS DNS DNS

*2x2 BLD:* 1:59.48 DNS DNS

*3x3 OH:* 59.27 (44:61) 53.69 58.25 1:45.02 = 57.07

*Relay:* 2:54.11

*Magic:* 1.67 (2.26) 1.61 1.66 (1.51) = 1.64

*Pyraminx:* 26.32 30.36 (37.82) 28.81 (16.53)

*FMC:* 71


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 1, 2010)

3x3: (27.74), 30.71, 30.78, 27.80, (35.86) = *29.76*

Woo hoo...
No pops, no lucky solves.


----------



## mande (Jul 1, 2010)

3x3: 17.79, 17.90, (23.70), 17.65, (14.93) = 17.78
Comment: Ok.

3x3 OH: (30.37), (42.60), 32.02, 41.20, 41.44 = 38.22
Comment: Useless. I guess I should take larger breaks between OH solves.


----------



## Faz (Jul 1, 2010)

2x2: 2.19, 2.89, 1.94, 2.17, 2.08 = 2.14
lol easy
3x3: 10.10, 9.14, 8.04, 6.64, 8.66 = 8.61
6 was NL
4x4:
5x5:
OH: 17.75, 20.60, 14.82, 15.55, 17.82 = 17.04
Pyraminx: 5.48, 6.43, 4.65, 6.41, 6.84 = 6.11
SQ1: 26.18, 18.48, 21.92, 28.76, 20.84 = 22.98
3x3BLD:
4x4BLD: DNF [13:19.08] DNF [14:02.95] DNF [15:51.55]
1. 5 centers.
2. Fail
3. Probably would have been a sub 10, and possibly a success, however, I forgot do an r2 at the end of edges, and so I went on doing the centers, had to undo them, do r2, and redo them, which took forever. In the end I messed up setup move, but just kept going anyway.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 1, 2010)

This friday I'm leaving for holiday. Hopefully I'll be able to do all the events.

*2x2x2*: (6.53), 5.03, 6.43, (5.02), 5.58 = 5.68, meh, worst best time...
*3x3x3*: 18.75, (15.54), (19.00), 16.92, 16.22 = 17.30, normal.
*4x4x4*: 1:16.14, 1:05.10, 1:11.05, 1:15.85, 1:11.82 = 1:12.91, normal
*5x5x5*: 
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 
*2x2x2 BLD*: 36.09, 43.34, DNF(30.78) = 36.09, same story as below.
*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:46.31, 1:42.75, DNF(2:09.41) = 1:42.75, it must be time I have 3 successes...
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*: 8.90, 9.19, (6.32), (9.64), 9.00 = 9.03, eurgh, should be sub-9.
*Megaminx*: 2:08.68, (2:23.03), 2:13.60, (1:54.54), 1:57.83 = 2:06.71, good. Lats solve had CP skip 
*Square-1*: (25.19), (18.29), 23.63, 24.14, 23.37 = 23.72, nice single.
*Clock*: DNF(16.56), 12.80, (10.63), 11.42, 12.10 = 12.11, normal.
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:40.14, 2x2 and 3x3 were really good, but edge pairing on 4x4 was really bad...Still a good time 
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:57.02, normal.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 1, 2010)

2x2x2 - 13.50 6.61 8.69 8.33 8.65
3x3x3 - 21.15 23.80 20.43 20.58 17.09 _Comment - 5th was NL but I had antisune Uperm.
_4x4x4 - 1.10.65 1.17.90 1.45.58 1.18.25 1.26.81
7x7x7 - 7.12.63 7.00.00 7.14.98 9.47.63 7.25.71
2-4 Relay - 2.07.97 _Comment - dreadful lol. Dropped 4x4 on pick up, and the internals of my YJ can be a pain putting back in. May well have been near to sub 1.50. 2+3 were done at around 27secs_
3x3x3 OH - 50.45 47.45 49.82 53.67 57.91 
Magic - 1.50 1.41 1.38 1.33 1.33
Master Magic - 2.59 2.52 2.66 5.09 2.65


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 1, 2010)

3x3: 12.34, 11.36, 10.59, 11.36, 10.66 =11.12


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 1, 2010)

*3x3* : 12.07, 12.57, 11.50, (12.58), (11.34) = 12.05

*2x2* : (6.43), 4.64, 4.38, 5.52, (4.18) = 4.85

*3x3 OH* : (22.44), 21.61, 22.22, (11.56), 22.26 = 22.03
Hahaha PLL skip  PB single 

*4x4* : 47.93, 48.84, (52.79), (47.61), 47.88 = 48.22

*Megaminx* : 1:34.00, (1:19.84), 1:21.72, 1:20.14, (1:34.29) = 1:25.29
Horrible sandwich 

*Magic* : (4.32), 3.85, (1.57), 1.79, 1.90 = 2.51
Epic fail xD

*5x5* : 2:02.64, (2:26.46), 1:59.85, 2:24.34, (1:56.25) = 2:08.95
Epic

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:18.34

*Square-1* : 41.55, (28.92), (1:04.18), 42.08, 45.93 = 43.19

*2-3-4-5* Relay : 3:35.48
4x4 pop

*3x3 BLD* : 1:59.19, DNF(1:51.72), DNF(1:41.77) = 1:59.19

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(32.90), 22.80+, DNF(21.39) = 22.80

*3x3 MTS* : 1:20.76, 1:15.65, (1:48.13), 1:24.52, (1:13.09) = 1:20.31


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 1, 2010)

3x3: 11.90, (11.69), (13.78), 12.74, 12.60
2x2: 4.94, 4.69, (5.62), 5.02, (2.95)
4x4: 1:19.80, (1:22.35), 1:17.60, 1:14.93, (1:14.70)
Both parities on every solve 
3x3 OH: (21.78), 23.44, 22.03, (28.37), 22.93
PB  Easy LLs
2x2 BLD: 30.94, 27.28, 16.08
on the 16 2 pieces and CLL on one layer.
234: 1:34.44
16 second 2+3  and no parity!
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:22.91, 1:31.79
3x3 MTS: 2:00.13, (1:20.80), 1:37.92, 1:55.78, (2:16.95)
My first time. It was fun


----------



## janelle (Jul 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*
8.10, 7.95, (8.84), 7.72, (7.22)
Average of 5: *7.92*
Bleh >

*3x3x3*
22.11, 25.94, (26.22), 24.62, (21.86)
Average of 5: *24.22*
Ok I guess. Nice 21 and 22.

*4x4x4*
(1:49.98), (2:44.52[OP]), 2:27.17[OP], 1:50.57[P], 2:02.69[OP]
Average of 5: *2:06.81*
Decent. Nice sub2 singles 

*3x3x3 OH*
(38.29), 1:00.98, 49.64, 49.37, (1:04.67)
Average of 5:* 53.33*
I'm so inconsistent. 

*234 Relay
3:13.46*
Bleh > double parity 

*Magic*
1.51, (1.99), 1.58, 1.53, (1.49)
Average of 5: *1.54*
Nice 

*Pyraminx*
16.70, (14.14), (19.97), 15.70, 16.45
Average of 5: *16.28*
Bleh > I don't practice this much anymore.

*Square-1*
1:04.91, (39.63), 58.52, (1:22.49), 1:02.81
Average of 5: *1:02.08*
Again w/ my inconsistency.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 1, 2010)

2x2: 3.22, 4.68, 2.05, 2.96, 2.85 = 3.01
3x3: 10.03, 11.24, 8.96, 13.00, 11.37 = 10.88
4x4: 56.97, 53.95, 51.42, 49.74, 53.64 = 53.01
5x5: 1:43.36, 1:36.18, 1:23.26, 1:43.32, 1:32.56 = 1:37.35
6x6: 3:01.57, 3:12.04, 3:23.35, 2:54.87, 3:13.75 = 3:09.12
7x7: 5:00.46, 5:19.75, 4:59.75, 4:44.11, 4:56.42 = 4:58.88
2x2 BLD: 33.70, 29.65, 27.51 = 27.51
3x3 BLD: 1:21.86, 1:49.71, 1:45.46 = 1:21.86
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 2/2 7:14
3x3 OH: 17.11, 22.74, 17.22, 20.92, 17.63 = 18.59
3x3 WF: 2:14.19, 2:11.11, 2:12.24, 2:01.45, 2:23.50 = 2:12.51
3x3 MTS: 1:01.56, 1:00.02, 1:13.28, 1:08.95, 1:02.59 = 1:04.37
2-4 relay: 1:11.95
2-5 relay: 2:49.81
Magic: 1.31, 1.38, 1.28, DNF(1.36), 1.40 = 1.36
Master Magic: 3.81, 3.21, 3.84, 3.21, 3.52 = 3.51
Clock: 12.50, 9.92, 9.89, 11.82, 9.56 = 10.54
Megaminx: 1:02.50, 58.25, 1:13.76, 1:07.88, 1:06.99 = 1:05.79
Pyraminx: 3.74, 4.61, 5.35, 6.50, 4.49 = 4.82
Square-1: 24.24, 18.10, 20.58, 22.17, 17.88 = 20.28


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 2, 2010)

3x3x3: 20.96, 20.88, 26.54, 26.79, 19.46 = 22.79
Time to learn MGLS
2x2x2: 6.31, 4.56, 15.70, 4.13, 3.36 = 5
not bad for a counting 6
3x3x3 OH: 1:07.27, 47.69, 54.47[54.47], 1:08.64, 48.41 = 56.72
broke my PB single and average
Pyraminx: 16.72, 14.26, 11.86, 15.28, 18.65 = 15.42
i need to start liking pyra
4x4x4: 1:58.13, 1:48.68, 1:51.71, 1:45.54, 2:31.73 = 1:52.84
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:37.20
2-5 Relay: 6:06.72
2x2 BLD: DNF (11.06), 1:58.62, DNF (1:15.65) = 1:58.62
3x3 BLD: DNF (2:52:00.00), DNF (5:15.90), DNF (2:56.84) = DNF 
15 pieces permuted correctly, 13 were solved, on the first one, memoed, left to play frisbee golf, came back, memoed again, and did fairly well


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jul 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 9.78, (10.90), 8.72, (5.40), 10.63 = 9.71 Comment: lolwut. I suck at 2x2.
*Pyra:* (11.88), 15.46, (23.94), 19.91, 16.22 = 17.20
*4x4:* 2:01.03 [P], 2:04.90 [OP], 2:02.28 [P], (1:48.15[DP]), (2:19.09[DP]) = 2:02.74 Comment: ****ing parity.
*3x3 OH:* 49.02, (52.38), (38.78), 44.96, 47.52 = 47.17
*3x3:* (20.22), 15.77, (14.68), 15.18, 19.38 = 16.78


----------



## Lumej (Jul 2, 2010)

3x3oh: (1:05.78), 53.02, (49.88), 1:02.46, 56.31 = 57.26
3x3: (30.52), 28.52, 20.88, (18.90), 23.18 = 24.19
234: 2:32.83
2x2: 8.96, 10.18, 8.21, (6.06), (DNF) = 9.12
magic: 1.86, 2.41, (2.44), 2.15, (1.77) = 2.14


----------



## ryo (Jul 2, 2010)

*2x2x2*
7.28, 8.26, (5.11), (8.45), 6.61 = *7.38*

*3x3x3*
16.14, 19.42, (35.44), 15.56, (14.18) = *17.04*

*4x4x4*
(2:15.24), 1:53.24, 1:35.67, 1:44.30, (1:34.85) = *1:44.40*

*3x3x3 OH*
(34.88), (DNF), 37.02, 41.63, 35.99 = *38.21*

*3x3x3 BF*


*2x2x2 BF*
DNF, *1:10.56*, DNF

*Pyraminx*
12.58, (14.64), (8.23), 10.86, 13.64 = *12.36*
*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2:08.13*


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Jul 2, 2010)

2x2:3.47,4.13,4.28,3.77,2.90 = *3.79*
3x3:13.50,12.94,12.02,11.77,14.71 = *12.82*
4x4:53.63,1:17.84,1:05.16,1:05.08,1:05.34 = *1:05.19*
5x5:1:50.88,1:50.97,1:55.78,2:35.19,1:53.78 = *1:53.51*
7x7:6:02.30,5:55.33,6:49.65,5:53.90,5:49.46 = *5:57.18*
2x2BLD:40.81,DNF,34.13 = *34.13*
OH:33.41,26.40,23.13,24.03,31.41 = *27.28*
234relay: *1:23.22*
2345relay: *3:28.28*
magic:0.97,0.97,0.94,6.08,1.09 = *1.01*
mastermagic:5.13,4.28,3.25,3.65,2.96 = *3.73*
pyraminx:6.86,11.30,8.03,9.28,8.68 = *8.66*


All Bad

Why My avg is very bad


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 2, 2010)

2x2: 5.35, 4.92, 4.09, 5.17, 2.93 = 4.73
3x3: 15.32, 20.02, 15.00, 15.76, 17.64 = 16.24
4x4: 1:25.38, 1:21.09, 1:23.27, 1:15.23, 1:31.65 = 1:23.25
5x5:
6x6: 4:36.52, 5:09.22, 5:30.23, 4:51.30, 5:07.05 = 5:02.53
2x2 BLD: 1:13.63, 1:17.91, 1:33.84
Square-1: 48.36, 27.73, 43.81, 38.40, DNF(36.50) = 43.52
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:55.44
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:57.22
3x3 BLD: DNF Off by a H-perm, DNF


----------



## sz35 (Jul 2, 2010)

*2x2* 5.73, 5.50, (9.09), 6.11, (5.02) = *5.78*
*3x3* 15.89, 16.94, (15.63), 17.23+, (17.71) = *16.68* Terrible!! 
*4x4* 1:06.68, 1:05.66, (1:21.11), (59.89), 1:04.02 = *1:05.45* Fail third solve
*5x5 * (2:09.11), 1:51.59, 1:54.57, (1:46.54), 1:54.35 = *1:53.50* Fail 
*OH* 29.70, 30.30, (26.93), 28.64, (DNF) = * 29.55*
*234 Relay* *1:30.98*
*2345 Relay*
*Magic* (2.16), (6.36), 2.50, 2.61, 3.09 = *2.73*

*2BLD* 42.55, 31.28+, DNF = *31.28*  
*3BLD*
*Multi BLD*

*FMC* *33 HTM* YES! YES! YES! 
Scramble: U R B2 D2 F' R' B F' L2 B D2 B R2 U B2 R2 B2 U'
Solution: U2 F D' L D2 F D' F' L' R' F2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R' D' F D2 F2 D R2 F' R' B D2 B' F2 U2 F U



Spoiler



On inverse: (Inverse: U B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' D2 B' L2 F B' R F D2 B2 R' U')
Pre: U2
2x2x2: U' F' U2 F2 B D2 B'
2x2x3: R F R2
F2L-1: D' F2 D2 F' D
Switch to scramble with premoves: D' F D2 F2 D R2 F' R' B D2 B' F2 U2 F U
F2L-1: U2 
ZBF2L: F D' L D2 F D' F' L'
ZBLL: R' F2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 R'


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 15.49, 15.16, (15.62), 15.18, (14.42) => 15.28
*3x3x3 OH*: (24.83), 25.29, 28.74, (29.54), 24.94 => 26.32
*2x2x2*: (3.33), 4.47, (5.54), 3.62, 4.01 => 4.03
*pyraminx*: 3.46, 3.99, 3.21, (3.06), (4.05) => 3.55


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jul 2, 2010)

*3x3:* (25.36) 27.16 (37.56) 26.77 26.14 = *26.69*
Messed up the cross badly on the 37, which ruined my lookahead for F2L. This happens to me occasionally.
*Magic:* (2.82) 2.35 1.96 (1.90) 2.47 = *2.26*
Not so great. I only learned Magic last week, but I have gotten sub2 avg5's before. This was after 6 warmup solves.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 2, 2010)

*2x2:* 10.42, (12.38), 10.27, (7.68), 8.56 = 9.75

*3x3:* 19.60, (19.05), 20.05, (20.81), 19.62 = 19.76
Cold fingers...

*4x4:* (2:12.97), (2:47.54 [O][P]), 2:25.41[O], 2:41.18[O][P], 2:19.87 = 2:28.82
Bad week for 4x4.

*5x5:* (5:01.06), 4:15.12, 4:09.44, 4:41.85, (4:04.91) = 4:22.14
Eh, could be better.

*3x3 Match the Scramble:* (3:56.92), (2:37.25), 2:58.31, 3:40.47, 2:44.16 = 3:07.65
Way more fun than expected.

*3x3 OH:* 51.39, 48.78, (48.25), (53.93), 48.65 = 49.61

*3x3 FMC:* 34
Scramble: U R B2 D2 F' R' B F' L2 B D2 B R2 U B2 R2 B2 U'
Solution: L' F L' U L D B2 D' B' L' U2 B L' B L B' F U F' U' F U F' R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' R' L U'


Spoiler



2x2x2: L' F L' U L D B2 D' (8)
2x2x3 + Cross: B' L' B (3)
3rd F2L + EO: (B') U2 (B) L' B L B' (7-2 = 5)
Final Slot: F U F' U' F U F' (7)
COLL: R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' R' L (10)
PLL: U' (1)


Found this solution in about 10 minutes and then couldn't find a better one.

*PyraMinx:* (14.82), (20.14), 18.26, 15.24, 16.46 = 16.65
Fridrich-style Pyra working out well.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 3, 2010)

2x2x2 8.46 (13.72) (7.50) 8.25 8.65 = 8.45 avg

3x3x3 (14.56) 18.33 17.55 16.58 (19.88) = 17.49 avg

4x4x4 1:20.21 1:30.78 1:21.03 (1:43.34) (1:17.68) = 1:24.01 avg

5x5x5: (2:32.40) 2:40.96 (2:54.40) 2:32.84 2:41.94 = 2:38.58 avg

2x2x2-4x4x4 relay 1:52.72 

2x2x2-5x5x5 relay 4:49.27 

Megaminx 1:31.21 1:36.21 1:28.15 (1:41.28) (1:28.09) = 1:31.86 avg


----------



## Elliot (Jul 3, 2010)

3x3: (15.99), 16.65, 16.15, 16.10, (16.65) = 16.30
3x3 OH: (21.45), 23.90, DNF, 30.13, 28.59 = 27.54
Noooo! Started well...but turned into a fail average :fp


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 3, 2010)

Pb's: 
3x3 avg of 5 (21.91)
4x4 single (1:12.63)

*3x3: *(20.59), (25.36), 23.52, 21.30, 20.92 = 21.91
*4x4:* 1:18.34, (1:34.16), (1:12.63), 1:24.53, 1:33.00 = 1:25.29
*5x5:* 2:22.05, (2:04.31), 2:09.94, (2:30.97), 2:13.25 = 2:15.08


----------



## Stini (Jul 3, 2010)

*FMC: DNF*

Failed to find a decent ending.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 3, 2010)

Stini said:


> *FMC: DNF*
> 
> Failed to find a decent ending.



I failed at finding a decent start =D


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 3, 2010)

3x3: 15.78, 12.03, 12.38, (11.02), (16.08) = 13.40 ya go ahead laugh at me
2x2: 3.24, (2.69), (5.23), 3.27, 2.75 = 3.08 lolscrambles
OH: (22.16), 24.16, (32.02+), 25.75, 27.48 = 25.80 crap
4x4: (1:05.84), 58.09, 57.92, 1:02.34, (54.48) = 59.45 lol, this must be my worst avg in month
5x5: 1:52.20, 1:52.53 will do the other solves later


----------



## stufkan (Jul 3, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.74
3x3x3: 19.47
4x4x4: 1:56.69

Bad averages for me.. I need to practice moar!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 4, 2010)

2x2: 5.47, 3.78, 4.46, 4.28, 3.93 = 4.22
3x3: 14.72, 12.05, 14.52, 14.18, 13.95 = 14.21
3x3 OH: 31.25, 34.83, 31.52, 28.77, 23.42 = 30.51
23.42 was a pll skip


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 4, 2010)

3x3: 21.88, 21.42, 20.67, (22.58), (16.98) = 20.71
I have not participated in the weekly competition in a while... I am very pleased with my average. My 16.98 second solve is my new pb and so is my average of 5!


----------



## Krag (Jul 4, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (7.10), (9.37), 7.71, 8.03, 9.08 *=8.27*

*3x3x3:* 33.69, 34.06, (29.68), 32.86, (34.80) *=33.54*

*4x4x4:* 2:49.51, 2:54.83, (2:59.03), 2:35.95, (2:19.47) *=2:46.76*

*5x5x5:* (6:20.37), 6:05.10, (5:07.00), 5:42.32, 5:28.70 *=5:44.70*

*2-3-4 relay:* *=3:13.68*

*2-3-4-5 relay:* *=8:22.00*

*Magic:* 2.04, 1.98, (1.96), (2.74), 2.19 *=2.07*

*Pyraminx:* (15.58), 16.08, (23.20), 21.40, 21.62 *=19.70*


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 4, 2010)

*2x2*: (4.58) (13.85) 7.04 5.87 4.78 = *5.90* normal
2nd solve i got a stupid mistake it could be a 6.xx

*3x3*: 28.90	(29.32) 24.13 25.53 (23.78) = *26.33* bad 
pop on 2nd solve during f2l it could be a 25.xx 

*3x3 OH*: 53.38	1:07.57 (DNF) (39.88) 48.80 = *56.58* ORRIBLE!!! 
2nd solve i make a mistake at the end during U perm, 3rd I got it all wrong


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 4, 2010)

I wanted to do a multi, so I took the weekly scrambles.

3x3MultiBLD: 7/7 39:58.28 = 7 points!


----------



## hatep (Jul 5, 2010)

2x2: 13.61, (15.69), 14.60, 11.87, (11.21) = *13.36*
3x3: (24.80), 25.72, 26.93, (31.57), 28.37 = *27.01*
3x3BLD: DNF(10:34.27), 9:16.50, DNF(9:35.68) = *9:16.50*
OH: (47.45), 57.69, 1:05.03, 1:03.44, (1:05.48) = *1:02.05*
5x5: 8:19.70, 10:12.93, (7:59.21), (10:13.06), 9:07.25 = *9:13.29*

FMC: *35* moves
Scramble: U R B2 D2 F' R' B F' L2 B D2 B R2 U B2 R2 B2 U'
Solution: D2 L2 F R' B R U B2 L' R B2 R' B L2 B L B' L B L2 B L B2 L' B' L U' B' U B U R' U' R B


Spoiler



2x2x2: D2 L2 F R' B R -6
2x2x3: U B2 L' R B2 R' -6
F2L: B L2 B L B' L B L2 B L B2 L' B' L -14
LL: U' B' U B U R' U' R B -9
The LL was an inverse of an OLL.
I found this solution after 58 minutes, it's my third FMC and also a PB.


----------



## Baian Liu (Jul 5, 2010)

*2x2:* (9.12), 3.63, 4.38, (3.51), 3.62 = 3.88
*4x4:* 1:26.10, 1:18.14, 1:22.00, (1:28.85), (1:14.24) = 1:22.08
*OH:* 42.93, 47.46, 40.32, (54.60), (38.66) = 43.57
*Pyraminx:* (6.94), (9.32), 8.26, 8.97, 8.98 = 8.74


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 5, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
3x3x3: 15.33, 15.85, (13.28), (21.75), 15.02 = 15.40
3x3x3_bld: 1:44.94 2:01.90 2:55.70
4x4x4_bld: DNF DNF 6:34.65
5x5x5_bld: 15:01.38 DNF DNF
comment: The third solve was a piece pop that I couldn't fix, and I didn't want to risk exploding my cube so I stopped the solve. That solve felt really fast up to that point too  Will try again next week


----------



## flee135 (Jul 5, 2010)

Haven't done this in a while, but I figured I would start again since Nationals is coming up.

*2x2*: 4.23, 4.29, (3.09), (4.43), 3.35 = 3.95
*3x3*: 14.61, (17.98), 15.48, (14.42), 14.64 = 14.91
*4x4*: 53.62, (1:08.24), 59.57, (53.33), 58.58 = 57.26
*5x5*: 2:08.03, (2:02.28), 2:08.39, (2:10.86), 2:05.12 = 2:07.18
*7x7*: 6:57.14, 6:55.84, (6:42.59), (8:10.73), 6:44.56 = 6:52.51
*3x3 BLD*: 1:46.91, 2:06.42, DNF(3:05.15) = 1:46.91
*3x3 OH*: 30.14, 26.48, (25.45), (30.34), 28.46 = 28.36
*3x3 With Feet*: (1:45.90), (2:06.87), 2:01.07, 1:59.41, 1:47.54 = 1:56.01
*3x3 Match the Scramble*: (1:23.80), 1:08.10, 1:12.03, 1:10.56, (1:01.46) = 1:10.23
*234 Relay*: 1:20.35
*2345 Relay*: 3:35.96
*Megaminx*: 2:13.01, (2:23.95), 2:01.17, 2:05.81, (1:53.25) = 2:06.66
*Pyraminx*: 3.63, (3.57), 3.59, 4.58, (5.14) = 3.93


----------



## Isbit (Jul 6, 2010)

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:56.54, 2:44.09 = *1:56.54*
well, at least sub-2.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [10:42, 5:40], DNF [Gave up, 4:10, almost none]
Realized that I had memoed the same piece twice on the second cube, tried to do it anyway, but gave up.
*5x5 BLD:* DNF [33:33, 12:00, 4 +-centers], DNF [33:35, 16:40, 8 +-centers]
Arrgh, so close! two two-swaps from solved. Actually felt a lot more mixed up though. Tried to do memo a bit faster than usual, which gave huge recall delays. On the second one I forgot when to change buffer piece and just guessed, that might have been the problem. Or maybe I just screwed them up. Well, at least I'm consistent


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 6, 2010)

Isbit said:


> *5x5 BLD:* DNF [33:33, 12:00, 4 +-centers]
> Arrgh, so close! two two-swaps from solved. Actually felt a lot more mixed up though. Tried to do memo a bit faster than usual, which gave huge recall delays.



Viktor, don't worry about the close DNF, it's still a good solve! Also, the recall delays will eventually go away. If you continue to memorize at that fast pace, your brain will adapt and it will become your "normal" pace. The recall delays will disappear as well.

Keep up the good practice, and good luck!

Chris


----------



## Aksel B (Jul 6, 2010)

*3x3*
21.59, 24.05, (24.15), (14.54), 19.27 = 21.63
Just posted this cause of the 14  I'm usually around 20 sec

*2x2*
(4.34), 3.90, 3.92, 3.68, (3.53) = 3.83


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 6, 2010)

2x2: 3.16, 4.25, (4.27), 3.88, (2.15) = 3.76
3x3: 11.77, (11.77), (14.83), 12.66, 12.05 = 12.16
4x4: (55.34), 57.32, (1:09.15), 58.61, 58.73 = 58.22
5x5: (1:46.46), 1:51.51, (2:09.77), 1:49.00, 1:47.62 = 1:49.38
234: 1:17.89 
2345: 2:52.10 
OH: (25.36), 22.03, (20.32), 23.72, 20.74 = 22.16
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 20.77+ = 20.77
Sq1: 13.34, (12.79), 15.58, (17.65), 12.97 = 13.96


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jul 6, 2010)

2x2x2: (8.84) , 7.11 , 7.88 , 7.38 , (6.40) = 7.46
3x3x3: 20.75 , 16.27 , (14.78) , 16.33 , (21.22) =17.78
4x4x4: 1:09.77 , 1:05.46 , 1:11.41 , (1:13.88) , (57.84) =
5x5x5:	2:19.25 , (2:03.44) , (2:45.02) , 2:44.75 , 2:03.11 = 2:22.37 
6x6x6: (4:20.65) , 4:37.18 , 4:31.38 , 4:40.33 , (5:13.80) = 4:36.30
7x7x7: (8:59.30) , 10:23.16 , 9:04.31 , 9:35.02 , (DNS) =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 5:16.19 , DNS , DNS = 5:16.19 
3x3x3 One Handed: 44.66 , 44.50 , (50.75) , (43.02) , 45.75 = 44.97 
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (2:09.33) , 1:54.38 , (1:20.43) , 1:41.36 , 1:41.02 =
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:32.77
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:41.31 
Magic: 1.72 , (1.55) , (5.02) , 1.96 , 1.71 = 1.80
Clock : (52.30) , 24.41 , (22.11) , 25.44 , 31.71 =
PyraMinx: 12.72 , 13.44 , (10.90) , (17.65) , 13.59 = 13.25
MegaMinx: (5:10.34) , 5:18.78 , 5:51.11 , 5:39.18 , (DNS) =


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*2x2x2:* 6.77, 8.81, 8.38, 5.69, 11.02 = *7.99*
Comment: Sub-8. (Barely.)

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF [58.63], 29.36, 29.93 = *29.36*
Comment: Got lost on the first one. Scrambled.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:33.94, 1:45.55, DNF [1:32.22] = *1:33.94*
Comment: Third one off by 3 edges - mismemorized.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:18.77 [3:01], 7:22.58 [3:50], 7:09.19 [3:22] = *6:18.77*
Comment: Good week for 4x4x4 BLD this week.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:07.47 [8:38], DNF [14:09.02, 7:11], DNF [19:28.67, 12:35] = *17:07.47*
Comment: Bad week for 5x5x5 BLD this week. Second one was off by 6 centers (forgot to fix centers :fp and two centrals (mismemorized one sticker). Third one was off by 2 + centers - I executed DVF instead of DWF (because it was easier ).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/12 = DNF, 60:00.00* [42:33]
Comment: Terrible - I couldn't get the memory to stick at all. I couldn't remember pretty much any of the first 8 cubes, and I missed the 11th cube by 3 corners. What a miserable attempt.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*3x3x3:* DNF [1:47.53], DNF [1:42.88], 1:41.94, DNF [1:53.65], 1:25.30 = *DNF*
Comment: First and fourth were both off by 2 edges flipped; second one was scrambled.
*4x4x4:* DNF [8:05.99, 4:39], DNF [8:17.60, 4:19], 7:00.03 [3:39], DNF [6:42.24, 3:25], 9:11.64 [unknown] = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 3 wings and 5 centers - I messed up wing parity. Second one off by 3 corners. Fourth one off by 2 corners, 2 centers, and 10 edges, but it was all just due to a bad setup for one center leaving a U' turn. Fifth one I forgot to look at the memo time.
*5x5x5:* 15:33.34 [8:06], DNF [23:20.14, 9:23], DNF [14:59.15, 8:13], DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: First one no reorient. Second one off by 4 corners, 5 X, 4 +, 8 wings, and 4 centrals; it took me forever to remember it, but I eventually worked through it; I think I got it all right except transposing two moves undoing a setup. Third one off by 5 X centers due to performing algorithms wrong; reorient 5->9.
*6x6x6:* DNF [58:19.81, 34:25], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 outer X centers (mismemorized). Like the multi, my memory wouldn't stick on this one (hence the ridiculously slow memo time), but I refused to give up.
*Magic:* 23.05, 15.78, 16.08, 19.06, 11.33 = *16.97*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. I'm pretty sure that's very much my best single ever!
*Master Magic:* 4.63, 4.15, 4.22, 3.71, 4.58 = *4.32*
*Clock:* 3:08.69 [0:34], 3:53.00 [0:39], 3:11.43 [0:32], 2:21.44 [0:30], 2:46.16 [0:42] = *3:02.09*
Comment: Hey, I might be getting a little better!
*Pyraminx:* 1:07.02, 56.00, 1:11.91, 47.52, 54.36 = *59.13*
Comment: Yes! A sub-1 average! The fourth one was really easy.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 7, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.79, (4.97), (11.55), 5.56, 6.85 => *6.07*

*3x3:* 21.22, 19.45, 21.50, (21.79), (16.91) => *20.72*

*2x2 BLD:* 2:28.40, DNS, DNS => *2:28.40*

*3x3 BLD:* DNF[15:39.93], DNS, DNS => *DNF*
BLD after an allnighter ... does not compute :-/

*3x3 FMC:* F L' F B L2 U2 F2 R' F' B' L B R2 B' L' B F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' D F D' B2 D F' D (*29*)


Spoiler



Premoves: U' B D2 (3)
2x2x3+EO+Pair: F L' F B L2 U2 (6/9)
4-Corners: F2 R' F' R2 * F2 R2 F2 R2 (8/17)
Insert at *: R2 B' L B R2 B' L' B (8/25)
A-Perm: D2 B2 D F D' B2 D F' D (9/34)
5 moves cancel


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 7, 2010)

Mats B:

Everything done bld (or rather trying to solve bld )

*2x2:* 41.35	dnf	52.03	39.84	49.08	47.49	= *39.84* ok avg
*3x3:* 2:28.03	dnf	2:48.12	dnf	2:00.00 = *DNF* 
not one sub-2 and not an avg, 
*4x4:* dnf	dnf	dnf	dnf	dnf = *DNF* 
*5x5:* dnf	dnf	dnf	dnf	dnf = *DNF* 
*2-4Rel:	16:01.43*  PB I think
*2-5Rel:	45:48.10*  PB I'm sure
*MTS* dnf	3:38.34	2:39.03	dnf	dnf = *DNF*
Like the other going too fast to get an avg. 
*2x2BLD:* 37.20	dnf	52.50	*37.20* ordinary
*3x3BLD:* 2:50.11 dnf	dnf = *2:50.11* 
*4x4BLD:* dnf	9:12	dnf	= *9:12	*
The last was only two corners twisted and sub-8, but still not good
*5x5BLD:	*dnf	dnf	dnf = * DNF*
All close but no cigar
*Multi:	5/10 = 0 * in 60:00 (memo 40:00)
First time I tried ten, it is at least one too many. I had no time for going through memo a last time and there were all too many twists to keep track of. 
The first five I solved were ok, nr six had two flipped edges. Nr seven was a mess and the rest I did not start to solve before the time was out.
And the time ran out because of too slow recall during solving, had lots of smaller memo lapses.

So all in all a very bad week, a little depressing with all dnf:s.
The only bright spots are the relays where I actually went slow to get them ok.

I'll see if I make another bld week, starting to work again Monday


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 7, 2010)

3BLD: 1:16.49, 1:18.88, 1:25.32 = 1:16.49 
 bad


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 7, 2010)

Didn't go very well this week. 

*2x2x2:* 8.61, 7.24, (9.40), 7.58, (3.84) = 7.81
*3x3x3:* 23.58, (25.96), 19.80, 19.12, (18.15) = 20.83 all these solves failed.
*4x4x4:* (2:23.25), (1:45.29), 1:56.44, 1:49.46, 2:00.97 = 1:55.62
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:30.97
*3x3x3 OH:* 30.81, 37.72, (30.52), 33.68, (47.38) = 34.07 Total sh**, drops and just fail solves in general. :fp
*Pyraminx:* 10.52, (8.14), (12.99), 12.74, 12.67 = 11.97 
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF(42.14), 49.04, 38.86 = 38.86
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:52.33 = 1:52.33
1: 2 flipped edges due to a memory mistake.
2: 2 flipped corners. :confused: 
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF atm, I'll do the other one later or tomorrow.
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = 2/4 in 28:20 
Not that it matters, but it should of been faster as I spent a good 5 minutes rehearsing.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 7, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 4.40, 5.16, (5.25), 2.94, (2.90) = *4.17*
*3x3x3:* 14.11, (17.56), 13.58, 16.52, (13.34) = *14.74*
*4x4x4:* 1:08.22, (1:02.00), (1:20.21), 1:16.15, 1:12.80 = *1:12.39*
*5x5x5:* (2:47.41), 2:23.30, 2:18.56, (2:14.50), 2:19.08 = *2:20.31*
*7x7x7:* 7:48.53, 7:49.87, 7:41.52, (7:34.96), (8:05.63) = *7:46.64*
*2x2x2BLD:* 34.69, 33.36+, DNF = *33.36*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:37.84, DNS, DNS = *1:37.84*
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:30.44 [2:20.xy], DNS, DNS = *5:30.44*
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF [14:33.33, 6:04.78], DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*MultiBLD: 1/2 3:59.42*
*OH:* 24.81, 25.50, 25.06, (23.83), (28.81) = *25.12*
I am nowhere near this fast. Just stupidly easy F2Ls, antisune's and U perms all over the place
*Feet:* (1:29.34), (DNF), 1:43.52, 1:57.25, 1:55.02+ = *1:51.93*
PB single. Mucked up OLL on 2nd solve so gave up
*MTS:* (55.46), 49.47, (47.55), 53.75, 54.14 = *52.45*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:40.56*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:54.40*
*Megaminx:* 2:32.28, (2:31.69), (2:57.56), 2:50.52, 2:55.88 = *2:46.23*
*Pyraminx:* (7.09), 8.08, 7.56, 9.28, (9.80) = *8.31*
*Clock:* 9.05, 7.47, (7.36), (9.91), 8.40 = *8.31*
Out of practise
*FMC:* *DNF*
Here's a decent F2L-1+EO: D2 L2 F R' B R U2 B2 L B U' B U L U' L' (or U2 L U2 L' at end)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *3x3x3BLD:* 1:37.84, DNS, DNS = *1:37.84*
> *4x4x4BLD:* 5:30.44 [2:20.xy], DNS, DNS = *5:30.44*



I still can't believe how much better you are at big cubes BLD than at 3x3x3 BLD. People (like Ville and joey) have given me a hard time about my ratio, but your ratio is even worse than mine. Substantially.

I bet if you just did 100 3x3x3 BLD solves this week, you'd catch up to my ratio. Which means you'd be close to sub-1. 

Very nice 4x4x4 BLD solve.

Oh, and as fast as you've improved, I hope you will keep it up for a while. You're improving at about the same rate Ville did.


----------



## okayama (Jul 7, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 9.34, (7.87), (11.80), 8.52, 9.68 = 9.18

*3x3x3*: 24.49, 26.20, 24.85, (23.50), (26.45) = 25.18

*4x4x4*: (1:57.16), 1:58.82, 2:16.36, (2:21.73), 2:12.95 = 2:09.38

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 46.25, DNS, DNS = 46.25

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:51.71, DNS, DNS = 3:51.71

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [25:12.66], DNF [26:22.49], DNS = DNF
1st: 2 twisted corners left  2nd: failed to undo a setup move 

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [45:13.50], 52:02.23, DNS = 52:02.23
1st: 6 centers unsolved

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/3, 22:50.63

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



30 minutes solution

Scramble: U R B2 D2 F' R' B F' L2 B D2 B R2 U B2 R2 B2 U'
Solution: U' F L F2 U' B' R2 D' F U' R U R2 U' R2 U F D' F2 L D L' U L D' L' U L' U

NISS solve.

(Normal)

2 c/e pairs: U'
1x2x2 block (a): F L F2
1x2x2 block (b): U' B'
1x2x2 block (c): R2 D'

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: D R2 B U F2 L' F' U

2x2x2 block: U' L U2 *
2x2x3 block: F2 D
More 1x2x2: F' U' R2 U
Orient edges: R2 U' R'
All but 3 corners: U F'
Correction: D R2 B U F2 L' F' U

Insert at *: U L D L' U' L D' L'


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 7, 2010)

2x2x2 : 10.81, 11.58, 12.88, 6.34 (PB), 12.46 avg is 11.62
Comment : PB, LL skip on 4th solve
234 Relay 4:13.91
Pretty good, 4x4 no parities


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 7, 2010)

3x3: 15.67, 16.63, 15.90, 12.67, 13.02 = 14.92
2x2: 4.63, 3.89, 3.96, 3.26, 3.85 = 3.90
2x2 BLD: 20.45, DNF[40.05], 51.03 = 20.45
Very nice first scramble
OH: 33.65, 28.87, 30.11, 28.62, 32.54 = 30.51
sub-30 fail
4x4: 1:06.21[OP], 59.33, 1:05.42, 1:10.95[O], 1:09.77[O] = 1:07.13
Excellent beginning, fail ending
Square-1: 15.03, 9.98, 17.89, 14.29, 16.13 = 15.15
Yay for sub-10


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 7, 2010)

2x2- 2.60,4.56, 5.60, 3.70, 5.21 Average= 4.33

3x3- 21.40, 18.16, 19.25, 19.22, 19.92 Average= 19.46

4x4- 1:17.48, 1:12.52, 1:18.49, 1:09.13, 1:16.36 Average= 1:15.45

5x5- 2:15.43, 2:03.01, 2:28.89, 2:15.47, 2:01.11 Average= 2:11.30

6x6- 3:59.16, 4:29.44, 4:07.63, 4:23.02, 4:09.78 Average= 4:13.80

3x3OH-38.57, 35.49, 36.89, 33.29, 39.41 Average= 36.98

Pyraminx- 4.52, 8.84, 7.13, 3.80, 7.27 Average= 6.33

Square 1- 45.80, 44.95, 55.92, 39.84, 46.78 Average= 45.85


----------



## @uguste (Jul 7, 2010)

2x2x2 : 6.67, (9.50), 6.36, (4.89), 6.20 = *6.41*
3x3x3 : (21.78+), 19.74, 17.43, 18.42, (17.29) = *18.53* :fp
4x4x4 : 1:21.70, (DNF), (1:12.55), 1:18.57, 1:27.20 = *1:22.49*  pop on 2nd and 5th
5x5x5 : 3:03.43, 2:42.76, (3:05.18), 2:42.35, (2:30.73) = *2:49.51*
234 : *1:59.76* :fp my mini QJ pops too much
2345 : *5:32.56* :fp
3x3x3 MTS :
3x3x3 OH : 30.06, (28.62), 29.87, (35.55), 35.19 = *31.71*
2x2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, 1:47,65 = *1:47.65*
3x3x3 BLD : 3:42.32, DNF, DNF = *3:42.32*
multi :
pyraminx : (13.07), (8.98), 10.13, 13.07, 9.74 = *10.98*
square-1 : 34.42, (21.50), 26.35, (55.37), 40.68 = *33.82*
megaminx :
magic : 1.94, (1.29), 1.49, (2.52), 1.34 = *1.59* Finally I got a normal average 

FMC :


----------



## Micael (Jul 7, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Multi:	5/10 = 0 * in 60:00 (memo 40:00)
> First time I tried ten, it is at least one too many. I had no time for going through memo a last time and there were all too many twists to keep track of.



You memorize twisted pieces visually?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3BLD:* 1:37.84, DNS, DNS = *1:37.84*
> ...


Actually I was even worse at 3bld a month or so ago (with faster memo per piece on 4bld than 3bld, and about equivalent times), then I did 10 solves a day for 4 days (rather than the usual 3 per week) and improved about 20 secs to a 1:45 average. At least now I am actually faster per piece on 3bld  I think I just find letter memo much easier than visual generally. This week I will do some 3bld practise and see what happens. Doing Pochmann corners can't be helping either.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Oh, so you do visual memo on 3x3x3 BLD? I use images from letters, just the same as with 4x4x4. Maybe you should try that. I average sub-30 memo for 3x3x3 on good days (more like 40 seconds on bad days - the day really matters for me), using images with letters. I'm quite confident it's possible to get sub-20 average on 3x3x3 memo using images for letters, and I suspect it's even possible to get Ville-fast, with LOTS of practice.

And Pochmann corners probably hurts a little, but probably not a lot.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I do visual now that I use CP corners and M2 edges. Used to do numbers when I used 3OP. Multibld I use letters so I guess I already have a system in place. I'm just really slow with it atm due to lack of usage. I'll try letter edges and visual corners.
EDIT: Do you use rooms/journeys at all with those images?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 7, 2010)

Micael said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *Multi:	5/10 = 0 * in 60:00 (memo 40:00)
> ...



No, as numbers (2 digit numbers if opposite directions and 3 digit numbers if same rotations on three). I am good at numbers , still I have to associate the correct 
numbers with the right cube so it takes its time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Yeah I do visual now that I use CP corners and M2 edges. Used to do numbers when I used 3OP. Multibld I use letters so I guess I already have a system in place. I'm just really slow with it atm due to lack of usage. I'll try letter edges and visual corners.
> EDIT: Do you use rooms/journeys at all with those images?



No, I don't bother with the rooms or journeys on 3x3x3 BLD singles. I just make a single story with images for the edges, and then I just say the words for my images as a verbal memorization on the corners (and I keep saying them to myself while I solve them). Twisted corners are visual. Flipped-in-place edges are done with an extra image or two that I memorize separately, if needed.



MatsBergsten said:


> I am good at numbers


That might be the understatement of the year on this forum.


----------



## sutty17 (Jul 8, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.89 6.40 8.23 (9.66) (4.10) = 7.17
3x3x3: 18.49 (17.96) (19.27) 19.16 18.96 = 18.87
4x4x4: (1:22.28) (1:06.79) 1:20.57 1:17.86 1:16.39 = 1:18.27
5x5x5: (2:48.90) (2:24.14) 2:25.52 2:31.10 2:26.82 = 2:27.81
6x6x6: (5:44.25) 5:14.77 5:00.42 (4:46.07) 5:11.91 = 5:09.03
3x3x3 OH: 40.69 (49.13) 45.87 42.20 (37.79) = 42.92


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 8, 2010)

*Results week 27*

No surprises this week 

To you who are new to this contest, please submit all your times for each event you compete in, not just an average or the best time.

*2x2x2*(44)

 2.15 fazrulz
 3.01 SimonWestlund
 3.09 Yes, We Can!
 3.76 MTGjumper
 3.78 Edmund
 3.79 The Rubik Mai
 3.83 Aksel B
 3.88 Baian Liu
 3.90 Neo63
 3.96 flee135
 4.03 Odder
 4.17 kinch2002
 4.22 nlCuber22
 4.41 cuber952
 4.73 04mucklowd
 4.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.88 ManasijV
 5.00 cincyaviation
 5.49 Evan Liu
 5.68 cubedude7
 5.78 sz35
 5.90 Pro94
 6.07 Cride5
 6.20 PeterV
 6.41 @uguste
 6.74 stufkan
 7.17 sutty17
 7.38 'rio
 7.46 pierrotlenageur
 7.81 Zane_C
 7.92 janelle
 7.99 Mike Hughey
 8.27 tres.60
 8.45 dimwmuni
 8.56 jamesdeanludlow
 9.12 Lumej
 9.18 okayama
 9.27 alexbruso
 9.71 lilkdub503
 9.75 eastamazonantidote
 11.62 CuberN00b
 13.36 hatep
 26.49 Asianxpownage
 47.49 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(49)

 8.61 fazrulz
 10.88 SimonWestlund
 11.13 onionhoney
 12.05 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.16 MTGjumper
 12.41 ManasijV
 12.82 The Rubik Mai
 13.40 Yes, We Can!
 14.22 nlCuber22
 14.74 kinch2002
 14.86 Neo63
 14.91 flee135
 15.28 Odder
 15.40 cmhardw
 16.24 04mucklowd
 16.30 Elliot
 16.55 Evan Liu
 16.69 sz35
 16.78 lilkdub503
 17.04 'rio
 17.30 cubedude7
 17.49 dimwmuni
 17.78 pierrotlenageur
 17.78 mande
 18.53 @uguste
 18.87 sutty17
 19.46 cuber952
 19.47 stufkan
 19.76 eastamazonantidote
 20.72 Cride5
 20.72 jamesdeanludlow
 20.83 Zane_C
 21.32 CUB3R01
 21.64 Aksel B
 21.91 scottishcuber
 22.79 cincyaviation
 24.19 Lumej
 24.22 janelle
 24.82 alexbruso
 25.18 okayama
 26.19 Pro94
 26.69 ninjabob7
 27.01 hatep
 27.68 larf
 29.76 TheCubeMaster5000
 33.54 tres.60
 1:30.04 Asianxpownage
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(33)

 48.22 Hyprul 9-ty2
 53.00 SimonWestlund
 57.26 flee135
 58.22 MTGjumper
 59.45 Yes, We Can!
 1:05.19 The Rubik Mai
 1:05.45 sz35
 1:08.88 pierrotlenageur
 1:12.39 kinch2002
 1:12.91 cubedude7
 1:15.45 cuber952
 1:17.44 ManasijV
 1:18.27 sutty17
 1:19.24 Evan Liu
 1:20.99 jamesdeanludlow
 1:22.08 Baian Liu
 1:22.49 @uguste
 1:23.25 04mucklowd
 1:24.01 dimwmuni
 1:25.29 scottishcuber
 1:41.09 larf
 1:44.40 'rio
 1:52.84 cincyaviation
 1:55.62 Zane_C
 1:56.69 stufkan
 2:02.74 lilkdub503
 2:06.81 janelle
 2:09.38 okayama
 2:28.82 eastamazonantidote
 2:46.76 tres.60
 3:47.09 alexbruso
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:37.35 SimonWestlund
 1:49.38 MTGjumper
 1:53.50 sz35
 1:53.51 The Rubik Mai
 2:07.18 flee135
 2:08.94 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:11.30 cuber952
 2:15.08 scottishcuber
 2:20.31 kinch2002
 2:22.48 pierrotlenageur
 2:27.81 sutty17
 2:38.58 dimwmuni
 2:49.51 @uguste
 2:56.42 Evan Liu
 3:37.82 larf
 4:22.14 eastamazonantidote
 5:45.37 tres.60
 9:13.29 hatep
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:09.12 SimonWestlund
 4:13.48 cuber952
 4:36.30 pierrotlenageur
 5:02.52 04mucklowd
 5:09.03 sutty17
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:58.88 SimonWestlund
 5:57.18 The Rubik Mai
 6:52.51 flee135
 7:17.77 jamesdeanludlow
 7:46.64 kinch2002
 9:40.83 pierrotlenageur
*3x3 one handed*(32)

 17.04 fazrulz
 18.59 SimonWestlund
 22.03 Hyprul 9-ty2
 22.16 MTGjumper
 22.80 ManasijV
 25.12 kinch2002
 25.80 Yes, We Can!
 26.32 Odder
 27.28 The Rubik Mai
 27.54 Elliot
 28.36 flee135
 29.55 sz35
 30.51 nlCuber22
 30.51 Neo63
 31.71 @uguste
 34.07 Zane_C
 34.83 Evan Liu
 36.45 cuber952
 38.21 'rio
 38.22 mande
 42.92 sutty17
 43.57 Baian Liu
 44.97 pierrotlenageur
 47.17 lilkdub503
 49.61 eastamazonantidote
 51.31 jamesdeanludlow
 53.33 janelle
 56.58 Pro94
 56.72 cincyaviation
 57.26 Lumej
 1:02.05 hatep
 1:14.18 alexbruso
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:51.93 kinch2002
 1:56.01 flee135
 2:12.51 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 16.08 ManasijV
 18.91 Evan Liu
 20.45 Neo63
 20.77 MTGjumper
 22.80 Hyprul 9-ty2
 27.51 SimonWestlund
 29.36 Mike Hughey
 31.28 sz35
 33.36 kinch2002
 34.13 The Rubik Mai
 36.09 cubedude7
 37.20 MatsBergsten
 38.86 Zane_C
 46.25 okayama
 1:13.63 04mucklowd
 1:47.00 @uguste
 1:58.62 cincyaviation
 1:59.48 alexbruso
 2:28.40 Cride5
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 1:16.49 x-colo-x
 1:21.86 SimonWestlund
 1:22.91 ManasijV
 1:33.94 Mike Hughey
 1:37.84 kinch2002
 1:42.75 cubedude7
 1:44.94 cmhardw
 1:46.91 flee135
 1:52.33 Zane_C
 1:56.54 Isbit
 1:59.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:50.11 MatsBergsten
 3:42.32 @uguste
 3:51.71 okayama
 5:16.19 pierrotlenageur
 7:37.00 04mucklowd
 9:16.50 hatep
 DNF Cride5
 DNF cincyaviation
 DNF alexbruso
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:30.44 kinch2002
 6:18.77 Mike Hughey
 6:34.65 cmhardw
 9:12.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Isbit
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF fazrulz
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

15:01.38 cmhardw
17:07.47 Mike Hughey
52:02.23 okayama
 DNF kinch2002
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Isbit
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

7/7 (39:58)  trying-to-speedcube...
3/3 (22:50)  okayama
2/2 ( 7:14)  SimonWestlund
1/2 ( 3:59)  kinch2002
2/4 (28:20)  Zane_C
5/10 ( 1:0  MatsBergsten
5/10 ( 1:0  Isbit
4/10 ( )  aronpm
3/12 ( )  Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 52.45 kinch2002
 1:04.37 SimonWestlund
 1:10.23 flee135
 1:20.31 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:45.59 pierrotlenageur
 1:51.28 ManasijV
 3:07.65 eastamazonantidote
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(24)

 1:11.95 SimonWestlund
 1:17.89 MTGjumper
 1:18.34 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:20.35 flee135
 1:23.22 The Rubik Mai
 1:30.98 sz35
 1:32.77 pierrotlenageur
 1:34.44 ManasijV
 1:40.14 cubedude7
 1:40.56 kinch2002
 1:52.72 dimwmuni
 1:55.32 Evan Liu
 1:55.44 04mucklowd
 1:59.76 @uguste
 2:07.97 jamesdeanludlow
 2:08.13 'rio
 2:30.97 Zane_C
 2:32.83 Lumej
 2:37.20 cincyaviation
 2:43.48 larf
 3:13.46 janelle
 3:13.68 tres.60
 4:13.91 CuberN00b
16:01.43 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:49.81 SimonWestlund
 2:52.10 MTGjumper
 2:54.11 alexbruso
 3:28.28 The Rubik Mai
 3:35.48 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:35.96 flee135
 3:41.31 pierrotlenageur
 3:54.40 kinch2002
 3:57.02 cubedude7
 3:57.22 04mucklowd
 4:49.27 dimwmuni
 4:50.96 Evan Liu
 5:32.56 @uguste
 5:55.53 larf
 6:06.72 cincyaviation
 8:22.00 tres.60
45:48.10 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(16)

 1.01 The Rubik Mai
 1.24 Evan Liu
 1.36 SimonWestlund
 1.37 jamesdeanludlow
 1.54 janelle
 1.59 @uguste
 1.65 alexbruso
 1.80 pierrotlenageur
 1.83 larf
 2.07 tres.60
 2.14 Lumej
 2.20 Asianxpownage
 2.26 ninjabob7
 2.51 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2.73 sz35
 16.97 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.63 jamesdeanludlow
 3.51 SimonWestlund
 3.73 The Rubik Mai
 3.80 larf
 4.32 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(6)

 8.31 kinch2002
 8.70 larf
 10.54 SimonWestlund
 12.11 cubedude7
 27.19 pierrotlenageur
 3:02.09 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(22)

 3.55 Odder
 3.93 flee135
 4.82 SimonWestlund
 6.11 fazrulz
 6.31 cuber952
 8.31 kinch2002
 8.66 The Rubik Mai
 8.74 Baian Liu
 9.03 cubedude7
 9.75 larf
 10.98 @uguste
 11.25 Evan Liu
 11.98 Zane_C
 12.36 'rio
 13.25 pierrotlenageur
 15.42 cincyaviation
 16.28 janelle
 16.65 eastamazonantidote
 17.20 lilkdub503
 19.70 tres.60
 28.50 alexbruso
 59.13 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:05.79 SimonWestlund
 1:25.29 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:31.86 dimwmuni
 2:06.66 flee135
 2:06.70 cubedude7
 2:46.23 kinch2002
 5:36.36 pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(9)

 13.96 MTGjumper
 20.28 SimonWestlund
 22.98 fazrulz
 23.71 cubedude7
 33.82 @uguste
 43.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 43.52 04mucklowd
 45.84 cuber952
 1:02.08 janelle
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

29 okayama
29 Cride5
33 sz35
34 eastamazonantidote
35 hatep
71 alexbruso
DNF  kinch2002
DNF  Stini

*Contest results*

407 SimonWestlund
320 kinch2002
276 Hyprul 9-ty2
274 flee135
273 The Rubik Mai
259 MTGjumper
212 pierrotlenageur
207 ManasijV
196 sz35
195 Evan Liu
188 cubedude7
183 @uguste
174 fazrulz
161 cuber952
152 Yes, We Can!
150 04mucklowd
132 Zane_C
129 Odder
124 Neo63
119 Mike Hughey
112 dimwmuni
111 jamesdeanludlow
111 sutty17
108 'rio
105 cincyaviation
104 okayama
102 nlCuber22
93 Baian Liu
90 eastamazonantidote
88 alexbruso
87 cmhardw
86 MatsBergsten
85 larf
84 janelle
73 lilkdub503
71 Cride5
64 Elliot
61 tres.60
59 stufkan
59 Aksel B
54 scottishcuber
52 hatep
50 onionhoney
50 Lumej
47 mande
46 Pro94
42 Edmund
32 Isbit
26 trying-to-speedcube...
25 x-colo-x
23 PeterV
20 CUB3R01
16 Asianxpownage
16 ninjabob7
12 Stini
10 CuberN00b
8 TheCubeMaster5000
5 aronpm


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2010)

My 2x2 avg was actually 3.08.

Not that it matters, but I though I'd point it out


----------



## Isbit (Jul 8, 2010)

oh no, I was just going to do the multi, can I do it anyway?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 8, 2010)

Isbit said:


> oh no, I was just going to do the multi, can I do it anyway?



Javisst kom igen bara


----------



## Isbit (Jul 8, 2010)

tack, du är bäst 

*Multi:* 5/10 60:00 [40:00]
for some reason I find the cubes around 6-8 harder to recall than the others, even though my memory is flawless when refreshing. Obviously I'll need to practise more on this. two cubes were close to solved, but I didn't get the time to even touch the last two cubes.

well, Mats, Swedish Open will surely be a nailbiter


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 8, 2010)

Isbit said:


> tack, du är bäst
> 
> *Multi:* 5/10 60:00 [40:00]
> for some reason I find the cubes around 6-8 harder to recall than the others, even though my memory is flawless when refreshing. Obviously I'll need to practise more on this. two cubes were close to solved, but I didn't get the time to even touch the last two cubes.
> ...



Fun we had exactly the same result with the same number of cubes and the same memo time (and of course the total time too ). Yes, SO will be both exiting and fun (I hope).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> My 2x2 avg was actually 3.08.
> 
> Not that it matters, but I though I'd point it out



3.24 + 3.27 + 2.75 = 9.26
9.26 / 3 = 3.08666666... which is rounded (not truncated) to 3.09.

WCA § 9f1) All timed results under 10 minutes, and corresponding averages/means are measured in hundredths of a second, *with averages/means rounded to the nearest hundredth of a second* (x.004 becomes x.00, x.005 becomes x.01).


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Pyraminx*
> 
> 3.55 Odder
> * 3.93 flee135*
> 4.82 SimonWestlund



WAT!???? I got competition :S

EDIT: ahhh... it's Felix Lee  but OMAGAWD fast average >.<


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 9, 2010)

A fair few of my results are missing. I probably added them when you had already copied all the times for your program to do it's stuff. Sorry


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > My 2x2 avg was actually 3.08.
> ...



Okay, sorry. It was what qqtimer told me :/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 9, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> A fair few of my results are missing. I probably added them when you had already copied all the times for your program to do it's stuff. Sorry



Yes, that was a little bunch 

To all of you, if you edit your posts and add times in new events *after I have published the result* you must tell me (either by a post or a message), otherwise I will not notice it.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...



qqtimer calculates with thousandth of a second (as far as I am concerned), so you might have got 3.235 instead of 3.24 and so on.. therefor the rounding is actually correct from qqtimer, but it's just with wrong accuracy.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 11, 2010)

Eurgh, 11th place, haven't done a lot of events...


----------

